# Ali McGraw and Steve McQueen



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

She left her second husband for McQueen, then spent the next five years worried he'd leave her. Go figure. 

Ali MacGraw's 'Absurd' Fear About Ex-Husband Steve McQueen (VIDEO)


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

I've never held Hollywood up as anything of a role model for couples, morality, decency, honesty or proper behavior of any kind for any reason. Kind of a cesspool of poor acting, scripts, stories though - I give them that. 

Once in a while, they go out of character and do a good movie. Too bad that's the exception.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

CDAN - Where celebrity gossip is king.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ask yourself this: What do actors do for a living? They play act. In other words, what little kids do. Their whole way of life is based on falsehood and make-believe. Why would anybody, in their right mind, take anything said or done by an actor as truthful or real?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Well she did insinuate that if any of her husbands could read her mind to know what she wanted they would still be married.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

I always thought she was a lousy actress. How many movies has she actually been in... maybe ten or fifteen at most? 

She doesn't work anymore because she sucks. Simple.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

convert said:


> Well she did insinuate that if any of her husbands could read her mind to know what she wanted they would still be married.


And if she could read theirs, she'd still be married to only to the first one giving him blow j... Never mind.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

convert said:


> Well she did insinuate that if any of her husbands could read her mind to know what she wanted they would still be married.


Expecting her men to be able to read her mind equals self entitled princess alright.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> *Expecting her men to be able to read her mind* equals self entitled princess alright.


Well, 

You could say this of about 80% of women unfortunately. 

Problem with McGraw is that she was so damn young when she burst onto the Hollywood scene. She was pretty and was the center of attention. Like so many young actresses today, that over-exposure goes to your head and brings out the worst in a person. It is hard to stay real when you have everyone telling you they love you and how wonderful you are. 

It is no wonder these Hollywood celebs are so messed up.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

BashfulBull said:


> She left her second husband for McQueen, then spent the next five years worried he'd leave her. Go figure.


It's always been my understanding that one thing cheaters are pretty good at is projection. Looks like the case here.

I understand what everybody is saying about celebs, and I agree, but McQueen was still pretty dang cool.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

GTdad said:


> It's always been my understanding that one thing cheaters are pretty good at is projection. Looks like the case here.
> 
> I understand what everybody is saying about celebs, and I agree, but McQueen was still pretty dang cool.


McQueen was one bad mo-fo I agree. I liked him in just about everything he did. I can see why McGraw was so afraid of losing him. I bet women were on him like flies. She had to keep a flyswatter with her at all times. 

But you know what, I don't feel sorry for her one bit. That is a lousy way to live your life.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

I came across the True Tori show one day. Tori Spelling was all "devastated" because her husband cheated on her. The problem is they cheated with each other in the first place. They were both married to other people and her husband even had kids with his wife when they started hooking up. Karmic justice I guess.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BashfulBull said:


> Well,
> 
> You could say this of about 80% of women unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Really...? Sorry, but I'm just not seeing it.

And, honestly, I didn't even know who she was prior to reading the article that you linked above.

But, then again, I'm not quite 40. *cough* bunchaoldfolks


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

KingwoodKev said:


> I came across the True Tori show one day. Tori Spelling was all "devastated" because her husband cheated on her. The problem is they cheated with each other in the first place. They were both married to other people and her husband even had kids with his wife when they started hooking up. Karmic justice I guess.


LOL... I know, right?!?

https://beenkissingafool.wordpress.com/2014/01/23/call-me-a-*****-but-so-is-karma/


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

She was big news in the mid to late 60s.


----------



## BashfulB (Jul 1, 2013)

KingwoodKev said:


> I came across the True Tori show one day. Tori Spelling was all "devastated" because her husband cheated on her. The problem is they cheated with each other in the first place. They were both married to other people and her husband even had kids with his wife when they started hooking up. Karmic justice I guess.


Tori is one of Hollywood's all time cheating bimbos.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh dear me she's product of the bluest blueblood prep schools and Wellesley. Her 1st hub was from Harvard. She kind of went the other way with Producer Robert Evans who was a wild man drug dealer and peripherally involved in the murder of another Hollywood producer. And he's been married 7 (SEVEN) times. She was also the arm candy for Frank Yablans when he headed Paramount lead the development of "Love Story" and she was Paramount's star.

She strikes me as an insufferable prima dona.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

BashfulBull said:


> Tori is one of Hollywood's all time cheating bimbos.


Which is why it was so ironic that she was so hurt and "devastated" (her word) when it happened to her.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If they could have read her mind, maybe they wouldn't have married her in the first place???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Does "love means never having to say your sorry" not mean anything to you young pups?????


----------



## beaglebean (Jun 5, 2018)

She doe not work anymore because she is a lovely artist and jewelry designer in Santa Fe.


----------

